# Myaztica



## Hawkshadow (Jul 25, 2005)

Azatolaquoza (Azat) and Tonacacihuatl (Tonaca) are two cleric characters I’ve been playing in LordVyreth’s Consequences of the Quill campaign ( http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=81202 ). Azat was a human werejaguar ranger 2/cleric 13. Tonaca is an Aasimar cleric 15/Hierophant 1/Master of Radiance 5. Since Tonaca is preparing for a great, final battle in Consequences of the Quill, LordVyreth asked me to describe something about Azat and Tonaca’s world so that the players may, possibly, obtain allies from that world for the upcoming battle.

The primary civilization, Myaztica, is located in a band of jungle that covers the equatorial region of the major continent conglomerate. This civilization has technology and magic equivalent to standard d20 plus cannons, but no significant hand-held guns. (If you are at all familiar with the history of technology, this tech level is the same as Europe in the War of the Roses, which occurred right around 1450.) 

The civilization is predominantly human with significant percentages of the standard d20 races. In addition, a number of the lizard races (like kobolds, lizard men, and yuan-ti) have been integrated into the society. These races are all good to neutral, much like humans in standard d20. 

Dinosaurs are also very widespread and have been domesticated. Triceratops are used for heavy hauling and labor (much like domesticated elephants have been used in our own history). When used in battle, a cannon with crew is usually mounted on top of the triceratops. A large veloceraptor cousin (I have not determined the actual species, but the Battletitan from MMIII can be used for stats for the larger, battle varieties) is used as a general mount (much like horses in our own history). The society also has battalions of light aerial troops (like kobolds and halflings) mounted on large pterosaurs (you can use the Deinonychus or the Megaraptor from MMI). Except for the llamas used in the mountains, there are no mammalian beasts of labor.

Like standard d20 worlds, there are many gods that all belong to the same universal pantheon. The principle god of the pantheon, Tonatiuh, is a neutral good god of sun, nature, and lancanthropes. Most people (human or otherwise) in the world worship this god to some extent, but also may worship one or more other gods or goddesses to a lesser or greater extent. The domains the principle god is associated with are Air, Animal, Earth, Knowledge, Magic, Moon, Plant, Sun, and Water. He is pictured as a human or a jaguar (or a humanoid jaguar) with a couatl companion (named Quetzalcoatl). His priests sometimes choose the path of druids and sometimes choose the path of clerics. There is no distinction in the church hierarchy between the two, though the druid priests tend to be in rural temples while the cleric priests tend to be in city or town temples.

Paladins of this god are typically a paladin variant that gets divinely inspired arcane spells and eventually gets wings like a rainbow servant (from Complete Divine).

Most lychanthropes in this world are shifted one step toward a neutral, so a werebear is neutral good, a wereboar is neutral, a wererat is lawful neutral, a weretiger is neutral, and a werewolf is chaotic neutral. Werejaguars are neutral good and often become clerics or druids. Leopards and wereleopards (which are very similar to jaguars and werejaguars) only exist naturally on one of the continents not connected to the main continent conglomerate on which the civilization exists.


----------

